# Biting to get back IN cage?



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

So what would you do, if you have a tiel that has become so teritorial over the cage, that when you take them out, they bite, to be put back in?

I have a friend who put her tiel back in the cage each time it would nibble at her hands. Now it will nibble and then bite, so that she will put him back in the cage. I believe that this is a trained response. Bird wants back in cage, and knows that when he bites, she will put him back.

Opinions or imput on this matter would be appriciated.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

territorial behavior is often linked to hormonal behavior. Is she getting light for too long a period? 12 hours or more a day?


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

hummm... I didnt think to suggest that. Ill ask and see what happens.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

if its not getting too much light like Sue suggested i think your friends next recourse is too work on training the bird too not bite but also she needs to do it so that the cage is not in the birds sightline because now if the bird can see the cage it will bite to be put back.
Mikey


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

we figured it out..... she was getting ready to lay eggs! Guess thats why she wanted back in so badly...lol 
thanks guys for ur help!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

That would do it i'd say
Mikey


----------

